
Ask HN: Any InfoSec conferences in Europe worth attending? - tsimionescu
Most of the more famous infosec conferences seem to be in the US. Does anyone have experience with good conferences in Europe, apart from CCC?
======
detaro
Depending on your interests, Troopers and hardwear.io. BruCon maybe.

